# Ice Cube Tray storage and Big Collection Pics



## stickles (Feb 17, 2008)

*April 20, 2009*
I've gone on a mica rampage and added about 60+ baggies of loose pigment to my collection! I've already posted them on the Swatch pages, here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/t...atches-137058/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/c...0/#post1601147

*March 6, 2009:*
It's been yet another year, and I've moved into a place with more space, which means more makeup! I've changed my setup and someday will get to the part where I detail out my collection. For now, here's my storage setup:

The top of my vanity:






With the two desk drawers open, where I store lippies, powders and cream/gel shadows/liners:





Closeup of left drawer:





Closeup of right drawer:





Closeup of my brushes:









I have another small cabinet beneath the desk, 
Top drawer where I store all my liquid liners, mascaras, and lipglosses:





Bottom drawer for nail polish storage:





**************************************************  ******
Feb 17, 2008:
It's been a year since I've last posted collection pics. My how things have changed since then.

I went on a shopping spree this past weekend... for ice cube trays! I love being able to easily access my makeup without digging around too much for it, so I thought I would share how I organize it all. Then I got carried away and took pics of the rest my collection too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All the ice cube trays I have: 






*My paint pots 
*Top row: Iris Eyes f/l (what I was hoping Nice Vice would be), Otherworldly, Stray Grey, Layin' Low, Perky 
Bottom row: Electro Sky, Pharoah, Girl Friendly, Groundwork, Greenstroke 






*Most of my fluidlines* (excluding my top favs, Blacktrack and Lithograph as well as Bobbi Brown Sapphire Shimmer and Galaxy) 
Left row, top to bottom: Graphic Brown, Ostentatious, Macroviolet, Shade, Sweet Sage, Uppity 
Right row, top to bottom: Frostlite, Brassy, Delineate, Non-Conformist, Royal Wink, Jadeeye 






*Other random stuff in a tray meant to make ice sticks:* Formal Black 2006 Warm and Smokey, random 4-pan of Body Shop Eye shimmers, Fashion Frenzy, Afterdusk, Hipness, Sephora Blush Me in Rose 






*Lipglasses, glitter liners, and lippies, all in an Ikea ice cube tray* (which I ended up not using in the end, but hey, it may work for you!) 

Row 1 (starting from left), top to bottom: Snowgirl, Cultured, Crystal Rose, Magnetique, Flashmode, Palatial, Totally It, Venetian, Pure Vanity 
Row 2: Boldheart, Atmospheric, Jewelbright, Sex Ray, Pink Patina, Electro-Lush, Lust, Spite, Spirited 
Row 3: Bronzibar, Entice, Flashtronic, Oh Baby, Revealing, Nymphette, Perfectly Pink, Fancy That, Petit Four 
Row 4: Ignite, Lovin it Light, Topper, Bronze & Brazen, Most Wanted, Mousse 
Row 5: Make Up store Choco Lux, Body Shop blue, Body Shop silver, Blitzed, Lime Dandy 
Row 6: Paramount, Satiate, Cherish, Blast o Blue, High Top, Fun n Sexy 
Row 7: Clinique Raspberry Glace, Clinique Maple Sugar, Lady Danger, Russian Red 





Woops, forgot a to take a pic of the tray with MSFs and powders, but I have to say it's the one that inspired me to buy more trays, since I keep them organized from darkest to lightest, I pretty much have their positions memorized. 




All of my collection, some of which I reorganized since the batch of ice-cube tray pics, after I figured out how to maximize my space: 





*All I have space for on my vanity:* Eye brush cup, Loose Powder in NC15, Sunspill Beauty Powder, Hundred Degrees Pearlizer, 181SE, Face brush cup 





*All my brushes neatly washed for pics:* 
L-R: 
Sephora #16 powder 
Sephora #3 bronzer 
188 
187SE 
129SE 
190SE 
168SE 
209SE 
219SE 
316SE 
266SE 
239SE 
275SE 
252SE 
217SE 
212SE 
194SE 
208 
231 
222 
Sephora #19 
Sephora #20 
Sephora #21 
Sephora #8 
NYX Eye Angle 
NYX Contour, 
I Nuovi Fan, 
Quo Angled Liner, 
Quo Shader 





Closeups 













*Palettes, and a few shadows waiting to be depotted:* Markings: Pink dot (powder blush), Green Dot (blushcremes), C for cool, G for greens, N for neutrals, B for browns, P for purples, plus Neutral Pink, Remotely Grey, Goldmine, Going Bananas 






Open Sesame! 





*Closeups of N, P, B, and G:* 
Top row: Grain, All that Glitters, Patina, Retrospeck, Cloudbound, Flashtrack, Pandemonium, Terre a Terre, Swan Lake, Electra 
2nd: Smut, Clue, French Grey, Restless, Seedling, Violet Trance, Gallant, Body Shop Amethyst, Relaxing, Body Shop Copper Eye Shimmer 
3rd: Till Daybreak, Bravado, Trax, Leap, Shale, Romping, Floral Fantasy, Stars n Rockets, Up At Dawn, Pen n Pink 
4th: Tickles, Roustabout, Satellite Dreams, Fig. 1, Fertile, Steamy, Newly Minted, Big T, Nightbird, Stormwatch 
5th: Haunting, Body Shop Aquamarine Eye Color, Tilt, Moonflower, Prussian, Amazon, Gorgeous Gold, Eyepopping, Pagan, Wondergrass 
6th: Footwork, Parrot, Clarity, Freshwater, Bang on Blue, With a Twist, Humid, I Nuovi Moss, Sumptuous Olive, Fiction 








*B palette: 
*Top Row: Phloof!, Rose Blanc, Blanc Type, Body Shop Silver Eye Shimmer, empty 
2nd: Fab n Flashy, Firespot, Expensive Pink, Statuesque, Vapour 
3rd: Take Wing, Primal, Cork, Tempting, Body Shop Golden Paprika Eye Color 

*Powder blush palette: 
*Top Row: Ablaze, Dame, Peaches 
Bottom Row: Flirt n Tease, Petal Point, Fleurry 

*Blushcreme palette: 
*Left , top to bottom: Fancy Ray, Uncommon, Otherworldly (nowhere else to go!)
Right: Summer Lily, Brit Wit 





*Storage of CCB, Mineralize Shadows, and Metal X as well as leftover fluidlines:* 





*Contents (what I wouldn't do for some 8-pan palettes!):
*Lonely: Fuschia Perfect CCB 
From top of pyramid, top to bottom: 6th Sin, Family Silver, Metal Blu, Lovestone, Mi Lady, Plum Electric, Pink Ingot, Tectonic, Earthly Riches, Pure Ore 





And since Valentine's Day just passed, a closeup of my Lovestone, how very a propos ~





*The powders/MSFs I forgot to take a tray pic of: 
*Clockwise from Sculpt and Shape: Accentuate/Sculpt, Warmed, Northern Lights, Shimpagne, Lightscapade, MSF Natural in Medium Dark, Gold Spill, not pictured is Blot Powder in Medium





*The lippie holder I ended up going with:* 
The names listed earlier in the red Ikea tray 




*
Rest of the random stuff, some in a plastic sock and underwear organizer:* 
MAC stuff: 
Brush Cleaner
Concealer palette in medium
Dig It Eye Khol
Heirloom Eye Kohl
Lightful Protective Moisturizer SPF 30 (Asia only)
Lip Conditioning Stick
mini Fix+
mini Strobe Cream in Peach
Prep + Prime Refined Zone (Asia only)
Plushblack mascara
Redd lipliner
Spice lipliner
Strobe Cream
Select Foundation in NC30
Studio Moisturecover in NW20
Studio Finish NC35 

not pictured: 
Gently Off Eye and Lip
mini Cleanse Off Oil in Tranquil 




I have virtually no counter space on my tiny vanity, so the rest of my stuff has to live in a fabric Ikea box underneath. I carry this whole thing from my bedroom to the den to play with in front of the TV when I need to destress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Phew, that took about 2 hours of my life. Hope you enjoyed and I think I'll wait for another year before I attempt this again.


----------



## nunu (Feb 17, 2008)

i love your collection and storage ideas!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 17, 2008)

so creative and you have great stuff.  i noticed in the pic of your lovestone e/s there is a little heart, are they all like that?  maybe you got luckly lol.  n/e way thanks for all the effort and sharing!!


----------



## Jot (Feb 17, 2008)

nice stash! love the ice cube storage x


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I LOVE the storage ideas!! I find I'm starting to have a few msfs and blushes and laying them down takes up quite a bit of space in these plastic drawers I have. I love it!!! And the lip storage thing too--way to go!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 17, 2008)

thats such a great idea! love your collection


----------



## Hilly (Feb 17, 2008)

love your fluidline collection!


----------



## kyoto (Feb 17, 2008)

I love your collection and your storage idea.


----------



## dr.kitten (Feb 17, 2008)

awesome idea!! i'm definitely going to steal it, what a great storage system. and love the collection too!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 17, 2008)

You have such a fabulous collection!!  And I love the storage idea!!  When I saw your Paint Pots and Fluidlines, I think I drooled!!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 17, 2008)

Great idea!  Great collection!


----------



## alehoney (Feb 17, 2008)

wow that is a great idea! nice collection!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice collection!!!
note to self: pick up ice cube trays heheheeh (love that idea!)


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 18, 2008)

I really like your storage ideas, & thanks for the great photos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love your collection!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 18, 2008)

how clever! i love it!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow I absolutely LOVE your collection. And great storage ideas


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_And since Valentine's Day just passed, a closeup of my Lovestone, how very a propos ~




_

 
Nice collection and storage solution! Oh and I love how your Lovestone has a heart shape outline baked into it!


----------



## elongreach (Feb 20, 2008)

Very organized!  Love it!


----------



## Rene (Feb 21, 2008)

Great Collection!!!


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

wow! That such a creative way to store things!!


----------



## sweet_starlets (Feb 25, 2008)

That's such a clever way to store your makeup. I love it and your collection. You got alot of great things there.


----------



## Julzie (Feb 25, 2008)

What a great idea. You've inspired me to go buy some ice cube trays now, LOL.


----------



## jnny (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd never thought of storing them in ice cube trays!!!
haha brilliant


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 25, 2008)

I LOVE your makeup collection, the storage and the photography you've done. Thanks for sharing your brilliant idea too. 

Must... buy... ice cube trays


----------



## frocher (Feb 25, 2008)

Great storage idea!


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 25, 2008)

Will definitely apply your ice tray idea...hope i find one similar to those Ikea ice trays cos they're perfect for my growing lipstick/lipglass collection! Thanks for showing


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeeeeah!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, you have a killer collection!  And I am so stealing the icecube tray idea!


----------



## bittersweet (Mar 4, 2008)

This idea is so gorgeus. I will try it too! VERY VERY cool! 

and very nice collection


----------



## AmyMarie (Mar 5, 2008)

I love your collection! Especially the brushes!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 5, 2008)

great ideas! and I envy your collection!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 5, 2008)

SOOO neat and organized!! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice collection


----------



## FantaZ (Mar 7, 2008)

That's ingenious!  I wish I had bought the Ikea ice cube tray now.  Too bad I don't have any access to Ikea anymore.  Great Idea. =)


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 7, 2008)

I never thought about this, i have a few empty icubes trays that i never use, now i'will have a use for them. Nice collection btw.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 7, 2008)

love your collection. 10 out of 10 for creativity !!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 8, 2008)

awesome storage idea and nice collection!!


----------



## anonymousgirl (Mar 8, 2008)

It's so... orderly. lol I looove the ice cube trays, I would've never thought of that.


----------



## mae13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Very clever! What tray did you use for the lipglosses? (The white one in the end, I mean.)


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 23, 2008)

great storage!!! WONDERFUL COLLECTION


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 24, 2008)

How Creative!!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice collection and I love the ice cube storage idea.


----------



## Woosh (Mar 27, 2008)

ooh I am so jealous of your collection!  you have inspired me to clean up and organize my crazy chaotic makeup drawer.  Ice cube trays...genius!  Thanks!!!


----------



## frocher (Mar 28, 2008)

Very organized!  Nice collection.


----------



## lDeelDee (May 25, 2008)

I love the ice stack trays. I've been looking for something like that to line up my powders so they won't rub against each other. THANK YOU! :]


----------



## lDeelDee (May 26, 2008)

Where do u buy the ice stick trays from?


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 26, 2008)

You have a beautiful collection! I love you ice tray idea! Very original!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jun 12, 2008)

The ice cube idea is genius!


----------



## stickles (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok, so I'm a little late in answering, but my the 'ice stick trays' the ones being used for the powders/MSFs I got from Daiso, a $2 store type place here in Singapore. I still love these trays so hard, I might have to pick up a few more to add my Sonic Chic blushes and such


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 15, 2008)

great collection


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 16, 2008)

i love your collection!


----------



## ebabayigit (Jul 21, 2008)

Great ideas.  Thanks for sharing.  I think I need to do a similar post.


----------



## bernabeu (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG, great collection, and amazing organizing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for sharing...


----------



## stickles (Mar 6, 2009)

Now with more organizing stuff from Daiso added!


----------



## wifey806 (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome! so creative!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

ohhhh myyy god i loooooooove this and i love your storage solutions!! i'm gonna have to go back to ikea i see. beautiful!!!


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 6, 2009)

i friggin love the idea here. they all look so happy sitting in their own little spot


----------



## x33cupcake (Mar 7, 2009)

i think i'm in love with your paintpots/fluidlines


----------



## Shelleezy (Mar 10, 2009)

this is probably my favorite storage idea. i never would have thought of it!


----------



## stickles (Mar 18, 2009)

My husband is always wondering why I spend time browsing and bringing home bits of random plastic, little does he know how much work goes into nicely organizing a collection


----------



## annegal (Mar 19, 2009)

this is the best idea ever!


----------



## Chelsssea (Mar 19, 2009)

LOVE the ice cube tray idea. Thank you!!!


----------



## charmaine 82 (Mar 20, 2009)

you are so organized. by just looking at it, I wanna tidy up mine


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 3, 2009)

My GOSH thats a lot! Fabulous storage, I got some ideas


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 3, 2009)

whoa that's a lot of makeup I wish I had ;p Love the way you have everything organized.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 4, 2009)

Oooooh pretty... what a great storage idea too!


----------



## stickles (Apr 20, 2009)

Now with more cowbell! (Non-MAC pigments from Coastal Scents and TKB Trading in the original post)


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

Amazing Collection!!! Love it!!!!!


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG... I'm loving the ice cube tray idea! Great stash!


----------



## angelzlilone (Apr 22, 2009)

I love your collection, one question... What are those that you are using to store your brushes? (the little white and bigger black one with individual slots for each brush??)


----------



## stickles (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelzlilone* 

 
_I love your collection, one question... What are those that you are using to store your brushes? (the little white and bigger black one with individual slots for each brush??)_

 
I bought these at Daiso here in Singapore (about $1.3 for 3-4 1.5ft strips), and they are organizers that come in strips, basically they have slots at regular intervals that go halfway deep. This way you can cut to size and connect two strips at length you want to create a grid. These are basically inserts used to organize drawers and they don't have any bottom to them.


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Apr 27, 2009)

The only thing sexier than a huge makeup collection is a huge organized makeup collection- i LOVE those containers!


----------



## blondejunkie (May 4, 2009)

*Re: *edit Mar 6 '09* Ice Cube Tray storage and Big Collection Pics*

Lovely!  Curious, where did you get the waffle board looking things for your brush holder?  Thanks!


----------



## stickles (May 7, 2009)

*Re: *edit Mar 6 '09* Ice Cube Tray storage and Big Collection Pics*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondejunkie* 

 
_Lovely! Curious, where did you get the waffle board looking things for your brush holder? Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm in Singapore and bought mine from a Japanese dollar store chain called Daiso, but I've also seen them at Muji (a Japanese homewares store).


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

I love your collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

aaah i adore your collection!


----------



## mariserinb (Apr 9, 2010)

is this it???

Daiso Japan Online Store - 2 sheets partition board, 13cm ,16pks

and this

http://www.daisojapan.com/p-9032-adj...ide-20pks.aspx



this is the american online store


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 10, 2010)

Very creative with the ice cube storage. Love your collection!


----------



## tanktonkin (Apr 26, 2010)

Love those ice cube trays as storage, what a great idea!! I am jealous of all your lip products, I need to build that part of my collection up. Very nice stuff here!


----------



## stickles (May 3, 2010)

*mariserinb:* The links that you have show a similar one, but not quite the same. There's two kinds, the ones I'm using are plastic while the ones in the links are corrugated plasticated cardboard. I prefer the texture of the plastic ones more and the holes are narrower, making them better for holding eye brushes. The cardboard ones though are about the right size to hold MAC lipsticks however!


----------



## miss_primer (May 3, 2010)

Nice collection.


----------



## Hypathya (May 5, 2010)

WOW!! I'm speachless...

Wonderful collection and organization ideas!!

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## xFlossy (May 6, 2010)

Please excuse my ignorance, but what does se mean on a brush? Such a lovely collection! Wow!


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 6, 2010)

what a great idea!


----------



## beautylush (May 9, 2010)

*Re: *edit Mar 6 '09* Ice Cube Tray storage and Big Collection Pics*

Wow. official idol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









_Send me your samples!  (just kidding, unless you want to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


'Some people spend their whole life trying to find something they love. I already found mine. Makeup.'

_


----------



## libra276 (May 11, 2010)

love the silicone ice cube trays - genius!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 14, 2010)

*Re: *edit Mar 6 '09* Ice Cube Tray storage and Big Collection Pics*

this is sooo creative


----------



## keeks87 (May 15, 2010)

What an awesome collection a great storage idea.

I have a few long cube ikea trays in the cupboard that we don't use I might try those to see how it works.


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Nice collection. Cool Storage!


----------



## MelissaAnn (May 25, 2010)

Awesome collection! I need to go out and buy some ice cube trays now...I just repainted my antique vanity from my old room at my parents, and am STUMPED now that its time to set up my stuff. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for inspiring me to get my booty to IKEA and buy some organizational trays! Had never thought of using ice cube trays, but it's genius!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very good idea with the ice cube trays


----------



## Samooga (Jul 6, 2010)

Very clever idea!


----------



## bluebyul (Jul 9, 2010)

I really like the idea of the Ikea Silicone cube tray for LGs. I have the same one, so will see what I can fit into it from my collection


----------



## gsbn (Aug 14, 2010)

Fabulous collection! Thanks for the tip on the ice cube trays!


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Nov 1, 2010)

so orgonized!!! the ice cube trays are agood idea!


----------



## keetuh (Nov 12, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## singer92286 (Dec 6, 2010)

Love your collection! Such good storage ideas!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## QuinnieBee (Jan 14, 2011)

it's so organized and I love your clear pictures


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 14, 2011)

Your collection is gorgeous and so inspiring! I love your storage ideas and everything is so neat and organized.  Well done!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 23, 2011)

just beautiful!


----------

